# My experience with LSD



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

LSD's a drug I've always wanted to try since the DARE lady said it could make me see sounds and hear colors. During the summer I reached the point where I felt I was mature enough to handle the drug and got the opportunity to purchase some. I took it on a sunny day with a free reggae concert scheduled in the afternoon. I took two hits of some high quality blotter acid. In a short while I seeing the clouds become the most beutiful fractals I've ever seen. It had some pretty rough points too. I saw a witch/demon/thing which really freaked me out, we were hanging out and some pretty high places at times which got me thinking about death and **** like that, and I was in a very unfamiliar and scary enviornment at times. This trip has had some very long lasting and interesting effects in all aspects of my life. I'll limit this to social anxiety for now.

During the trip itself social anxiety had completely disappeared while taking to some people and greatly increased with others. For the few weeks following the trip my social anxiety was gone pretty much 90%. Since then it's slowly been tapering off. I'm a little ahead of pre-trip anxiety right now, and I do feel it was an overall positive experience. School started a week ago and I've been very stressed and anxious. I do feel slightly better to handle it. I still need a lot of work though. 

Also, be prepared for permament effects, not necessarily good or bad. I'm high right now, listening to tool, and the computer screen is all wave. Kinda interesting. I had a flash back once to, that was interesting.

tr/dr: if you do acid, be prepared


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations on what sounds to have been a good trip. Are you thinking of doing acid again one day, or was it a one time thing?


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Candyflipped a month ago, unbelievable. I got a strip a week ago but it was ****ty acid and I only had 2. I still got 7 with me at the moment. Probably gonna trip again in a week or two, not in the tripping state of mind right now.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Cool, for me acid was brutal torture, the next few days i did notice i was more happy but that was more because i was glad it was all over lol, it did however have a permanent positive impact on my OCD, but it didnt come close to the positive life changes ive had due to MDMA (which has helped me in so many permanent ways that its incredible).

Those drugs have therapeutic potential for you it was LSD, for me its MDMA, others have found amazing therapeutic potential in salvia etc.., anyway i wasnt prepared for such a trip, besides that i dont like tripping its the kinda like the opposite i want out of my high, so anyone that feels interested in LSD dont feel discouraged because of my experience, psychedelics have tremendous therapeutic potential, read yourself in the risks, what to expect, start with a light psychedelic, with someone near you etc.

Like with all drugs, psychedelics have risks too, education is important.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

broseph said:


> LSD's a drug I've always wanted to try since the DARE lady said it could make me see sounds and hear colors.


Further evidence regarding the efficacy of DARE. Tell kids what not to do and they do it. How odd.

Do the DARE folks not understand the forbidden fruit effect?


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I wish I could get LSD, I have been wanting to try it out for years and years. Can you tell me a website or something where I could get some? It is something I would love to experience.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

LSD for people with any type of anxiety dissorder is like playing craps.

You may have an ok trip, then again you may end up in the Bam Bam ward for a couple weeks. If you do take it just don't make any plans for the next couple days. They may be spent in the Psych ward.

I'm shocked that anyone with an anxiety dissorder would even advocate the use of LSD. You guys go for it, but don't say I didn't warn you because I have been there and it had a negitive impact on my anxiety to this day.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

hensley258 said:


> LSD for people with any type of anxiety dissorder is like playing craps.
> 
> You may have an ok trip, then again you may end up in the Bam Bam ward for a couple weeks. If you do take it just don't make any plans for the next couple days. They may be spent in the Psych ward.
> 
> I'm shocked that anyone with an anxiety dissorder would even advocate the use of LSD. You guys go for it, but don't say I didn't warn you because I have been there and it had a negitive impact on my anxiety to this day.


This.

Cheers,


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

broseph said:


> I took it on a sunny day with a free reggae concert scheduled in the afternoon.
> 
> and I was in a very unfamiliar and scary enviornment at times.
> 
> ...


You day tripped?? BRAVE!!! Also, I went to a gas station while tripping...it was like a comic nightmare carnival of characters. I dared to go to the bathroom and there was a large, dirty, angry man waiting to pee outside the door. If I wasn't so in control, that would have been, you know...scary.

I'd say it acid got ride of 35% of my SA. I've done it twice.

</revives a really old thread>


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

hensley258 said:


> LSD for people with any type of anxiety dissorder is like playing craps.
> 
> You may have an ok trip, then again you may end up in the Bam Bam ward for a couple weeks. If you do take it just don't make any plans for the next couple days. They may be spent in the Psych ward.
> 
> I'm shocked that anyone with an anxiety dissorder would even advocate the use of LSD. You guys go for it, but don't say I didn't warn you because I have been there and it had a negitive impact on my anxiety to this day.


This, it can go one of two ways but wouldnt advocate it at all for someone who experiences more than mild anxiety and other mental problems.
It could have a wonderful freeing of your mind to see the potential possibilities that you wouldnt normally see or it could take you deep into the darker places where you dont want to visit.

The choice is yours!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

hensley258 said:


> LSD for people with any type of anxiety dissorder is like playing craps.
> 
> You may have an ok trip, then again you may end up in the Bam Bam ward for a couple weeks. If you do take it just don't make any plans for the next couple days. They may be spent in the Psych ward.
> 
> I'm shocked that anyone with an anxiety dissorder would even advocate the use of LSD. You guys go for it, but don't say I didn't warn you because I have been there and it had a negitive impact on my anxiety to this day.


^ Agree.
The first time I tried it I was 16, and dropped 5 hits at once. It was a very, very, very bad experience that lasted a full 36 hours. I should've been taken to the hospital, just to be sedated till it was over, if for no other reason.

Dropping acid is a really bad idea for most people. Surprised also that it's even being talked about here.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Ununderstood said:


> I wish I could get LSD, I have been wanting to try it out for years and years. Can you tell me a website or something where I could get some? It is something I would love to experience.


i don't know of a website where you can buy lsd, LOL but it is not difficult to get. what you want to do is go to a music festival that attracts a lot of hippies or even a phish concert. people sell drugs like LSD, shrooms and MDMA at these places fairly openly.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I've had bad trips off weed before. I couldn't imgaine what LSD would do to me! I've always liked a sober mind over one I can't control though. Weed used to depress me but that's maybe because I wasn't mentally stable then, and it made me paranoid. I would think LSD would do the same on a whole other level. It freaks me out to think I'm throwing my mind to the mercy of the abyss.


----------



## MattPTA (Apr 28, 2011)

It took me four times to trip before I realized I hated it. First time was a candyflip, that was pretty awesome though I took 4 hits LSD & 2 x. A ugly plaid couch was rol-a-dexing, walls were breathing, and the loud space heater freaked me out.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

TenYears said:


> ^ Agree.
> The first time I tried it I was 16, and dropped 5 hits at once. It was a very, very, very bad experience that lasted a full 36 hours. I should've been taken to the hospital, just to be sedated till it was over, if for no other reason.
> 
> Dropping acid is a really bad idea for most people. Surprised also that it's even being talked about here.


Who on earth told you to take 5 hits of acid at once, and what did you do to make them hate you?? LOL Good grief, man!

If someone was wanting to try it then I would suggest taking half, then taking the other half later if a they're feeling up to it. That way you get the giggles, things look interesting, music sounds amazing, but you don't get so overwhelmed.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Arrested Development said:


> Who on earth told you to take 5 hits of acid at once, and what did you do to make them hate you?? LOL Good grief, man!
> 
> If someone was wanting to try it then I would suggest taking half, then taking the other half later if a they're feeling up to it. That way you get the giggles, things look interesting, music sounds amazing, but you don't get so overwhelmed.


Yeah I did a lot of stupid things when I was 16. It was a bad trip. My friends had to take turns holding me down for the first few hours. I saw demons. I don't remember but they say I tried to gouge out my own eyes. They say one of them had to take each of my arms & pin it down on the hotel bed, so I wouldn't move. When they let me up I tried to jump off the hotel balcony.

It's true about hearing colors & seeing sounds. For 36 hours I really & truly went crazy.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> i don't know of a website where you can buy lsd, LOL but it is not difficult to get. what you want to do is go to a music festival that attracts a lot of hippies or even a phish concert. people sell drugs like LSD, shrooms and MDMA at these places fairly openly.


lol! Now is a good opportunity as Phish is on tour. God I can't wait.


----------



## Dave 3D (Dec 21, 2010)

Acid completely wiped my SA while i was on it and had a residual effect which lasted about a month where my SA was greatly minimized. It also helped me get into perspective things in my life which i need to work on to get myself into a better life. I became more socially adventurous and after embarking on new social expeditions with my new found inspiration, i ended up with an epic girlfriend i'd been crushing on for ages and a bunch of new friends

But please remember LSD really really isn't for everyone. I've seen people really lose it on it. I'm quite a content happy person so when LSD magnifies my mood it just makes me happier. If i was depressed or had issues, i wouldn't think of taking it as it'd be mental suicide. Also i took it in my own home with my closest friend, that's a massive contributing factor towards its success. Make sure you're not around randomers if you do ever end up taking it. Set and Setting. Be safe


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

TenYears said:


> Surprised also that it's even being talked about here.


There's growing evidence for the use of psychedelics in the treatment of anxiety and depression.

There's another thread about it here.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

ugh1979 said:


> There's growing evidence for the use of psychedelics in the treatment of anxiety and depression.
> 
> There's another thread about it here.


What's aMT like? Is it more mellow like shrooms or more along the lines like a powerful DMT trip?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

ugh1979 said:


> There's growing evidence for the use of psychedelics in the treatment of anxiety and depression.
> 
> There's another thread about it here.


Interesting, I'd never heard of it being used that way. Guess there is a right way & a wrong way to use them.

What I did was incredibly stupid. The guy that was selling it to us sold it to, not a close friend, but someone we knew at my school the next week, & he died. They say he did about as much as I did. He started turning blue, & quit breathing.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

TenYears said:


> Interesting, I'd never heard of it being used that way. Guess there is a right way & a wrong way to use them.
> 
> What I did was incredibly stupid. The guy that was selling it to us sold it to, not a close friend, but someone we knew at my school the next week, & he died. They say he did about as much as I did. He started turning blue, & quit breathing.


Asphyxiation due to too much LSD? Never heard of that one before. (Peanuts, due to an allergic reaction, yes, LSD, no.)

There's a lot of bull**** stories that circulate about people on acid. Either way it's all the more reason for the promotion of the responsible use of such substances, as people will never stop using them.

Same goes for anything you put in your body. Taking huge amounts is usually due to a lack of education. Responsible drug use should be taught in schools.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, I agree, this could have been all bs. I do know for a fact the kid died. I saw his obituary in the paper, hundreds of students went to his funeral.

He very likely could have jumped off a f______ hotel balcony, like I tried to do.

Anyway I agree that what we were taking, the doses we were taking, were ridiculous. There's a right way & wrong way to use it, like I said.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

ugh1979 said:


> Asphyxiation due to too much LSD? Never heard of that one before. (Peanuts, due to an allergic reaction, yes, LSD, no.)
> 
> There's a lot of bull**** stories that circulate about people on acid. Either way it's all the more reason for the promotion of the responsible use of such substances, as people will never stop using them.
> 
> Same goes for anything you put in your body. Taking huge amounts is usually due to a lack of education. Responsible drug use should be taught in schools.


It isn't rocket science to take a low dose at first and take more if you feel up to it. Prepare a nice setting with music.

Have benzos and/or Seroquel for afterwards.

That would be a severe waste of tax dollars to teach responsible drug use. If you can't handle them, don't do them. It's really that simple.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> It isn't rocket science to take a low dose at first and take more if you feel up to it. Prepare a nice setting with music.


Unfortunately it does seem to be rocket science to some people. See the case above with the guy who took 5 at once when he was a kid. Somebody with zero experience or advice knows nothing, so they need educated about things like dose and setting.



> Have benzos and/or Seroquel for afterwards.


They simply aren't available to most people, nor are most people going to know they could be useful.



> That would be a severe waste of tax dollars to teach responsible drug use. If you can't handle them, don't do them. It's really that simple.


How can anybody know if they can handle them without trying them? It's not simple at all. Many people genuinely have zero knowledge and that's when problems/tragedies can happen. Nobody is born with the knowledge so the education needs to come from somewhere.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

ugh1979 said:


> Unfortunately it does seem to be rocket science to some people. See the case above with the guy who took 5 at once when he was a kid. Somebody with zero experience or advice knows nothing, so they need educated about things like dose and setting.


There sites like erowid and lycaeum that existed back in his heyday. If he didn't check them out before he listened to his friends that taking 5 hits of acid is a good idea, who's fault is that? The user. I definitely agree with what you said, but anyone who chooses to mess with any drug, let alone psychedelics should take a close look at dosage information, positive and negative effects etc.



> They simply aren't available to most people, nor are most people going to know they could be useful.


And LSD is available everywhere? If someone can acquire LSD, benzos and seroquel is easier to obtain. These are also mere aids. You and I could ride a bad trip without them because we have experience. Someone inexperienced not so, that's why seroquel is necessary for beginners. If they need to abort a bad trip, take it. In the instance of TenYears, if someone gave him a seroquel, he would've fallen asleep like a baby.



> How can anybody know if they can handle them without trying them? It's not simple at all. Many people genuinely have zero knowledge and that's when problems/tragedies can happen. Nobody is born with the knowledge so the education needs to come from somewhere.


It's simply the nature of psychedelics. Bad trips happen, the more you do them, the chances of a bad trip becomes greater. If someone isn't prepared for that outcome, they shouldn't do them. Someone can have a crappy day or doubt before taking them and sends them into a hellish journey. It's the user's responsibility to educate themselves, especially with the available resources at their fingertips. There's no need for a class unless you are doing at a level like crazymed, which involves mixing multiple experimental drugs and requires some knowledge with organic chemistry to know how these drugs interact with each other. That I can see. But the average user isn't at that level.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> There sites like erowid and lycaeum that existed back in his heyday. If he didn't check them out before he listened to his friends that taking 5 hits of acid is a good idea, who's fault is that? The user. I definitely agree with what you said, but anyone who chooses to mess with any drug, let alone psychedelics should take a close look at dosage information, positive and negative effects etc.


Of course, but many people simply don't. So they need guidance from others, just as they do on many other things in life.



> And LSD is available everywhere? If someone can acquire LSD, benzos and seroquel is easier to obtain. These are also mere aids. You and I could ride a bad trip without them because we have experience. Someone inexperienced not so, that's why seroquel is necessary for beginners. If they need to abort a bad trip, take it. In the instance of TenYears, if someone gave him a seroquel, he would've fallen asleep like a baby.


I disagree. I've never ever seen or known anyone who sells benzos in all my years, never mind seroquel(!), but plenty people selling acid back in the day. (Even acid is pretty rare now where I'm from)

At the end of the day it's who you know but surely you can't think it's the norm for drug dealers to sell meds as well?



> It's simply the nature of psychedelics. Bad trips happen, the more you do them, the chances of a bad trip becomes greater. If someone isn't prepared for that outcome, they shouldn't do them. Someone can have a crappy day or doubt before taking them and sends them into a hellish journey. It's the user's responsibility to educate themselves, especially with the available resources at their fingertips. There's no need for a class unless you are doing at a level like crazymed, which involves mixing multiple experimental drugs and requires some knowledge with organic chemistry to know how these drugs interact with each other. That I can see. But the average user isn't at that level.


That's all very well in an ideal situation, but as I keep saying, there are many people who aren't responsible enough to teach themselves, but will take psychedelics anyway. 5mins of education from a teacher could help these people avoid a dangerous situation. Surely you don't have a problem with that?

For thousands of years people have taken psychedelics with the guidance of their group elders/leaders. (Shamans/medicine men etc)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

ugh1979 said:


> Of course, but many people simply don't. So they need guidance from others, just as they do on many other things in life.


Yes, people need guidance, but people also have to hold themselves accountable for their mistakes rather than blame a drug. Independent verification is important. The wrong guidance can get you in trouble, cite the example with the 5 hits. I'm surprised none of his friends said hold on and checked his history before giving him 5 tabs because if they knew he never tripped before, that's pretty cold. If people won't verify for themselves, they are putting themselves at risk.



> I disagree. I've never ever seen or known anyone who sells benzos in all my years, never mind seroquel(!), but plenty people selling acid back in the day. (Even acid is pretty rare now where I'm from)
> 
> At the end of the day it's who you know but surely you can't think it's the norm for drug dealers to sell meds as well?


Today benzos and seroquel is far more common than acid, especially with people that can get prescribed to it legally. I'm surprised you never come across any! Definitely easier to get than acid these days that doesn't require going to a festival of some sort.



> That's all very well in an ideal situation, but as I keep saying, there are many people who aren't responsible enough to teach themselves, but will take psychedelics anyway. 5mins of education from a teacher could help these people avoid a dangerous situation. Surely you don't have a problem with that?
> 
> For thousands of years people have taken psychedelics with the guidance of their group elders/leaders. (Shamans/medicine men etc)


I agree in the beginning with a concept of a babysitter of sorts but that's usually with your friends. Now I see your point. I'm inclined to agree that yeah, a seminar would be a good idea. You still have to blame errors on the user though rather than the drug itself. Sure every drug has negative side effects in a variety of ways depending on what is, but it's unlikely if you practice harm reduction. Unfortunately bad experiences are going to occur and part of acquiring that knowledge is learning from those experiences. Everyone's mind, body and spirit is unique.


----------



## XPiRX (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, a lot of you people who have anxiety like myself seem to take the acid in *uncomfortable/unfamiliar* environments. I've learned from my several times tripping that I need to be in a comfortable setting with people im 100% comfortable/trusting with. I get HORRIBLE anxiety trying to take to people I don't know or have issues with. I have a very nice trip if I'm in a comfortable setting. 

I've done mdma as well before and that was like someone turned on a light in my head and helped me realize my social anxiety and helped me get over a great portion of it. It also enabled me to realize I need to try to improve myself with my SA. I've been slowly improving ever since. 

I did however take way to much mdma in about a week time, I rolled everyday for about 1.5 weeks straight. Very bad idea, was depressed because of breaking up with a girlfriend, then since I was rolling everyday got sadder and sadder and the only thing that kept me happy was the mdma. I took acid for the first time about 3-4 weeks later. It completely got rid of my mdma depression(which was horrible). 

Another thing I've noticed about psychedelics (for me personally) is it doesn't help when I try to attend concerts. I get extremely nervous in large crowds like concerts and need to sedate myself (benzos usually) before I go to one. I tried mdma one time and I bugged out 20 times harder than if I was sober. I know if I took acid it would be probably 100 times worse haha. Usually its the other way around for people with anxiety, maybe I just took too large a dose (was twice anyone else there with me) and I came up to hard? Don't know but Ill stick to downers(benzos and opiates) when I'm going to concerts 

I would just suggest if you have anxiety to always have a trip sitter whom you trust and do it in a location you're familiar and comfortable with. Turn cellphones off and make sure your day is free of distractions. I would personally recommend going to a park (with little or no people) and explore. Nature is amazing while tripping, its like discovering the world over again. Also I've always had some kind of encounter with animals while tripping, its weird. Maybe its just coincidence, but i've caught a squirrel once, had a deer come right up to me another time, and had a bird(was a redwing blackbird) land on my shoulder once for a good 3-4 minutes and just chirped away. It's always been a holy sh*t! can they tell im tripping? Nature is awesome when you're on a different plane of thought.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

That stuff really scares me, i'm too scared to try that out. 

I'm not sure if a person with depression and a family history of bipolar should dabble with that :stu


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> That stuff really scares me, i'm too scared to try that out.
> 
> I'm not sure if a person with depression and a family history of bipolar should dabble with that :stu


Yeah same here. I know lots have positive experiences on it but I have also seen the oppsite, and it was not pretty.

Too much of a risk for me personally to ever try but nothing against those who do, as long as it does not negatively impact on those around them.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Yeah same here. I know lots have positive experiences on it but I have also seen the oppsite, and it was not pretty.
> 
> Too much of a risk for me personally to ever try but nothing against those who do, as long as it does not negatively impact on those around them.


So have you tried it before?


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> It freaks me out to think I'm throwing my mind to the mercy of the abyss.


This is the mere reason some do it. Spontaneous, amazing and sometimes pushing the borderline of sanity. The thrill of the unknown is greater than any 'happy feel good' drug (mdma, cocaine, etc etc) out there for some, and they feel they get so much more than just a half hour of smiles.

Having said this, it is not the drug for everyone. You need to be comfortable about seeing things that may not exist and navigating waves of uncertainty.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> So have you tried it before?


Nope, I'm not willing to risk it.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Nope, I'm not willing to risk it.


Im just too uptight in my thinking, lol. What i mean is, is that i hate the notion of being 'out of control', in terms of my thinking. I like to know what happens next, so not being able to control/ know my mind scares me.
But maybe my 'being in control' is what holds me back from my life........


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well there is no doubt that taking risks in life is important to find yourself and find ones limits, though I guess how you go about reaching those is up to you. Even when taking risks though I like to be in control and so drugs don't really appeal to me for that reason, I'm scared of what I might do when not in control of my thoughts which might derail what I have been working so hard to achieve.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

^ ditto


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Well there is no doubt that taking risks in life is important to find yourself and find ones limits, though I guess how you go about reaching those is up to you. Even when taking risks though I like to be in control and so drugs don't really appeal to me for that reason, I'm scared of what I might do when not in control of my thoughts which might derail what I have been working so hard to achieve.


Im no psychologist and im certainly not an advocate for drugs, but maybe experiencing a minor lack of control would be releasing. Perhaps the reason you find control an issue is because you fear something that you think or project to be bad. This is not always the case, but i can think of other activities such as skydiving, bungie jumping... other more 'safe' instances where you can experience lack of control without too much negativity. The devil you know is better than the devil you dont


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

XPiRX said:


> Wow, a lot of you people who have anxiety like myself seem to take the acid in *uncomfortable/unfamiliar* environments. I've learned from my several times tripping that I need to be in a comfortable setting with people im 100% comfortable/trusting with. I get HORRIBLE anxiety trying to take to people I don't know or have issues with. I have a very nice trip if I'm in a comfortable setting.


Yeah that's the #1 rule for tripping. Do it in the correct context.



> I've done mdma as well before and that was like someone turned on a light in my head and helped me realize my social anxiety and helped me get over a great portion of it. It also enabled me to realize I need to try to improve myself with my SA. I've been slowly improving ever since.
> 
> I did however take way to much mdma in about a week time, I rolled everyday for about 1.5 weeks straight. Very bad idea, was depressed because of breaking up with a girlfriend, then since I was rolling everyday got sadder and sadder and the only thing that kept me happy was the mdma. I took acid for the first time about 3-4 weeks later. It completely got rid of my mdma depression(which was horrible).


I'm not sure how that would even work, as after a couple of days your serotonin levels are so drained MDMA stops working. It's always been the case in my 15 years of taking MDMA that it's a pretty strict 2-3 days max in a row (with diminishing effects) before it just stops doing anything, and I then need 4-5 days recovery time before doing it again. I always saw it as a good fail safe mechanism for MDMAs abuse potential.

If the MDMA you took was cut with something else though, like amphetamine, then I guess you would still feel effects for some considerable more time.



> I would just suggest if you have anxiety to always have a trip sitter whom you trust and do it in a location you're familiar and comfortable with. Turn cellphones off and make sure your day is free of distractions. I would personally recommend going to a park (with little or no people) and explore. Nature is amazing while tripping, its like discovering the world over again. Also I've always had some kind of encounter with animals while tripping, its weird. Maybe its just coincidence, but i've caught a squirrel once, had a deer come right up to me another time, and had a bird(was a redwing blackbird) land on my shoulder once for a good 3-4 minutes and just chirped away. It's always been a holy sh*t! can they tell im tripping? Nature is awesome when you're on a different plane of thought.


A trip companion is better that a trip sitter for many reasons.

As for nature, agreed, but pretty much everything you experience when tripping has extra interest 

Regarding the nature point, I feel like when we take psychedelics we are tapping in to some old now mainly hidden instincts/connections. We did live immersed by nature for the last 200,000 years as our present species, and we also have a very very long history of psychedelic drug use dating back at least 10,000 years, and probably a lot lot longer, so they are established bedfellows.

Being immersed in nature and taking psychedelics is really one of the most human things you can do.

I have no doubt psychedelics were of key importance in the development of human intelligence, culture, innovation and technology.

Prohibition of psychedelics is against human rights in my opinion.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> Im no psychologist and im certainly not an advocate for drugs, but maybe experiencing a minor lack of control would be releasing. Perhaps the reason you find control an issue is because you fear something that you think or project to be bad. This is not always the case, but i can think of other activities such as skydiving, bungie jumping... other more 'safe' instances where you can experience lack of control without too much negativity. The devil you know is better than the devil you dont


Good point.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Well there is no doubt that taking risks in life is important to find yourself and find ones limits, though I guess how you go about reaching those is up to you. Even when taking risks though I like to be in control and so drugs don't really appeal to me for that reason, I'm scared of what I might do when not in control of my thoughts which might derail what I have been working so hard to achieve.


Do you drink alcohol?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Trippy stuff man, I had a great one. But it's very subjective and if you have any doubts then it's probably best to avoid altogether. You want to have your sh** together for want of a better expression.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

ohpewp said:


> You day tripped?? BRAVE!!! Also, I went to a gas station while tripping...it was like a comic nightmare carnival of characters. I dared to go to the bathroom and there was a large, dirty, angry man waiting to pee outside the door. If I wasn't so in control, that would have been, you know...scary.
> 
> I'd say it acid got ride of 35% of my SA. I've done it twice.
> 
> </revives a really old thread>


Ya'll have been on acid trips? *baulks*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't want chemical flakes tickling my brain and sending me to Good Morning, StarShine the Earth Says Hello. :no

L S D Leave the $#** Down where it belongs.

I am addicted to LCD and MATH, thank you.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't want chemical flakes tickling my brain and sending me to Good Morning, StarShine the Earth Says Hello. :no
> 
> L S D Leave the $#** Down where it belongs.
> 
> I am addicted to LCD and MATH, thank you.


I like LED, seems your outdated already  might as well be a CRT.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I will never do LSD again. I did it several times ago when I was a kid. At first I had some real cool trips, but then I had a severe bad trip. It was complete hell. Will never do LSD again. It was that bad LSD trip that triggered my depression and anxiety disorders. If it wasn't for that bad trip I would still be normal. All of my problems trace back to that bad trip. My advice is don't ever do this drug. Ever. This drug will stay in your system for years after doing it. It is still in my system after all these years.

I haven't smoke weed for years, but before the bad LSD trip weed was awesome; it would calm me down, rid me of my anxiety, help me sleep. After the bad LSD trip, whenever I smoked weed, the weed would trigger the LSD trip, despite it being years later. I would become totally paranoid on weed, it would give me panic attacks, and create insomnia.

Before the bad LSD trip I used to never get hung over from alcohol. All of a sudden after the bad trip, I immediately started to get hungover from alcohol.

I still see things years later from the drug.

Don't do LSD.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

'tis not for everyone.

Great for some.

Horrible for others.

But don't going saying something is horrible just because of hearsay. Read about it. 

The FACTS. There are "bad trips" of course. 

And then there are people like me whose lives who have been permanently, irreversibly changed for the better. 

The drug unlocks what was already in your head; it just was a map to help you find it.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bump! 

T'was hesitant at first to tell people i've taken LSD, but don't really give a dawm anymore.

I took it at a young age, in a safe environment with my ex boyfreinds mom, my sister, & some very close freinds of mine. I had an amazing experience with the drug, it didn't have any negative side effects for me, probley because I only took a very small dosage...unlike my sister who took five papers/hits. I was laughing throughout the whole experience. The only thing I didn't like was how long the trip lasted, (15 hours, felt like a whole week though). 

When the drug first kicked in I though the music system broke, since the songs were slowing down then speeding up.
After that, my body felt like it was sinking/absorbing into everything I touched. I would be having a conversation with my sister, then 10 seconds later I would totally forget what we were saying & then we would begin to laugh hysterically (imagine doing that OVER & OVER again for 15 hours!) I felt like I was mentally challenged, & that was the funniest thing ever.
My feet were hilarious, the way they moved around & evaporated into the carpet. :teeth Seemed like most of my experience was spent looking at this Jesus poster, he was sooo amusing! Anyways, the high lasted so long that I couldn't go to school the next day, I just watched all the school kids trodelling along with there backpacks & to me, _they_ were the ones that looked ridiculouosly stupid.

As much as I loved the experience, I would never go through with it again since the danger of having a bad trip is always a risk.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Never tried LSD


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

I read a health article couple of weeks ago where magic mushrooms were being investigated again for illnesses ranging from Deppression to Alcoholism and drug addiction. Early results were positive. Magic mushrooms have no known adverse health effects other then if you accidently pick the wrong kind of shroom. While I'm not neccessarily advocating it's use (its is illegal to grow and possess) I do beleive treatments like this should be further investigated.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

rockyraccoon said:


> I will never do LSD again. I did it several times ago when I was a kid. At first I had some real cool trips, but then I had a severe bad trip. It was complete hell. Will never do LSD again. It was that bad LSD trip that triggered my depression and anxiety disorders. If it wasn't for that bad trip I would still be normal. All of my problems trace back to that bad trip. My advice is don't ever do this drug. Ever. This drug will stay in your system for years after doing it. It is still in my system after all these years.
> 
> I haven't smoke weed for years, but before the bad LSD trip weed was awesome; it would calm me down, rid me of my anxiety, help me sleep. After the bad LSD trip, whenever I smoked weed, the weed would trigger the LSD trip, despite it being years later. I would become totally paranoid on weed, it would give me panic attacks, and create insomnia.
> 
> ...


LSD doesn't stay in your system for years. While being effective in treating mental health problems for some people, what it can do for others is expose underlying mental health issues, which is what happened in your case by the sounds of it.

However, you blaming all your problems on that trip sounds a bit over the top. For example, with regards to alcohol and hangovers, sorry but it's laughable blaming the LSD. :um Go look up how hangovers work.

And as for 'seeing things', like what? You get random hallucinations for no reason you can think of apart from a LSD trip you took years ago? I know I 'see things' but that's due to an active imagination and the way the brain naturally works for most people. (For example, when your vision of something is peripheral or obscured, your brain tries to find the 'best match' for it in your mental library to fill in the blanks and make sense of what you are seeing. This library grows bigger with age of course, so the older you get the more you may start seeing)

Sounds to me like you trying LSD as a kid coincided with your brains chemical balances/hormones etc changing anyway and you would probably be like what you are now regardless of the LSD. LSD may have just accelerated your mind maturing in to an adult. It can do that.


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

i like the feeling you get for a few days after you've taken lsd, the 'dont realy care' feelng. Its not a lazy type feeling, more of a happy thing =)

but yeah my experences was like what Vanillabb mentioned, you pretty much stare at stuff for hours amusing yourself.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

ugh1979 said:


> LSD doesn't stay in your system for years. While being effective in treating mental health problems for some people, what it can do for others is expose underlying mental health issues, which is what happened in your case by the sounds of it.
> 
> However, you blaming all your problems on that trip sounds a bit over the top. For example, with regards to alcohol and hangovers, sorry but it's laughable blaming the LSD. :um Go look up how hangovers work.
> 
> ...


^ :yes I watched a documentary on LSD the other day & the scientists claimed that it can enhance brain power & boost/expand your creativity.


----------



## Glosoli (May 16, 2011)

LSD has been very mood-regulating for me. I've only done it twice, but after each time my way of thinking and my moods took a different direction. The only thing that I disliked is how unfamiliar I felt with my environment afterwards. I feel jet lagged afterwards and very strange to be me.

The first time I did it I was in a public park and there were swans and other duck types. I felt very insightful and I felt like my brain's capacity for realization and wonder was stretched far open. I felt like I had things that I wanted to tell the world, but they are forgotten of course. During my second trip I had a lot more visuals. Carpet on the floor would become a 4 foot labyrinth of colorful and textured images. I remember starring at the Beatles yellow submarine flag my friend had on his wall. The image and its message felt critical and astounding. Watching TV itself had my senses askew. There were colors surrounding each character but for a sober friend it was just normal Seinfeld.

Having a cell phone is what threw me into several consecutive panic attacks. At the time my girlfriend of a year was texting and calling in tears, because her ex had made up a lie that I was with my friend Leah at a pet store flirting (when I was on LSD with my friends), plus I wouldn't have gone to a pet store at that point in my life. She wouldn't believe me, and being on LSD made proving my point near impossible, so with the accusations, the disruption in the emotional atmosphere I felt and the trip itself, it combined just ruined the second half of my trip.

Still, I enjoyed it thoroughly and I would do it again. With the right mindset, atmosphere, mood, chance of no abrupt intrusions, and with technology and communication devices kept to a minimal (let's say camping). I believe that LSD can be of a large benefit if you're willing and aware that you will be under the influence of a drug. I must say though, LSD has opened my mind to much more non-judgemental thinking. I haven't been the same since.

Everyone has an experience with this stuff. Marijuana, LSD, other hallucinogens. I meet so many people against it, or no longer interested and preaching to the world because they had a very bad trip, accounting and not accounting for oh so my factors. You be the judge and only you know when you're ready to take the endeavour.

I'm not encouraging that anybody go out and do this. I'm just recapping.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


> ^ :yes I watched a documentary on LSD the other day & the scientists claimed that it can enhance brain power & boost/expand your creativity.


Yeah it has a long history of being used to boost creativity and thought. There are 3 Nobel prize winners who took it in their research for example, and there are many many artists who have used/use it. I personally use a different tryptamine (aMT) for the same reasons.

LSD (and many other tryptamines) stimulate abstract and alternative thinking so it makes perfect sense that they can provide a user with a substantial increase in inspiration and deeper intelligence.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Glosoli said:


> I must say though, LSD has opened my mind to much more non-judgemental thinking. I haven't been the same since.


Likewise it was a revolution for my mind. It stripped away a lot of silly prejudices I had as a kid which had been instilled in me by my society. It very much helped turn me in to the liberal lefty I am today.

It's no wonder governments around the world banned it. They last thing they generally want are liberal lefties challenging them.



> I meet so many people against it, or no longer interested and preaching to the world because they had a very bad trip, accounting and not accounting for oh so my factors. You be the judge and only you know when you're ready to take the endeavour.


The trouble is is that it's such a strong drug compared to what people are used to (weed/alcohol) they just can't handle it, and/or take it under the totally wrong circumstances. It needs to be treated with respect and intelligence, and unfortunately many people do/have neither. Many people don't want their minds expanded and fear exposure to the mental depths and alternative ways of thinking.

Most people just like to live in their little bubble and never push the envelope.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.alternet.org/drugs/151394/why_prescription_ecstasy_or_lsd_could_happen_much_sooner_than_you_think/

Yo.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I took LSD again yesterday. Beautiful experience. Helps me throw off the limits I normally place on myself.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Vanilllabb said:


> As much as I loved the experience, I would never go through with it again since the danger of having a bad trip is always a risk.


If you go to a festival where everyone is pretty much tripping, it's impossible to have a bad trip. The environment is too beautiful and everyone is nice. It's the perfect place to work on your SA, especially if you enjoy things like smoking weed and tripping. That's the kind of environments that need to be formed. It's the way that people need to live.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's not impossible to have a bad trip at a festival. However, I agree it would be a wonderful place to trip and probably very hard to have a bad trip. I have never had a bad trip on any substances except for marijuana (and my one DXM trip was a bad trip but only because I was convinced I was dying). I am able to connect to God on my trips, and I don't see how it would be possible to have a bad trip while connected to God. For me, sobriety is like the bad trip and when I trip, everything is alright.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Even then, a bad trip isn't the end of the world. The way I look at a bad trip is simply like a bad experience like swimming for example. There are simply some people that are afraid of water from almost drowning in an ocean or learning how to swim. That fear is carried over for the rest of their life-time. That's simply what a bad trip is like, a development of a thought that is simply not comfortable. With a trip, those feelings can be awaken if you have some latent thoughts inside you. It's a very intense feeling and that fear can cause someone to succumb. 

That's why festivals, it's impossible to have a bad trip, assuming nothing happens like you lose your money or something. Freedom of expression, dancing under the moonlight with all the positive vibrations. Hippie girls in dreadlocks dancing topless in their tye dye skirts. Smiles everywhere and that moment where it's simply ecstasy. Pretty lights everywhere, beautiful. Where you can shake a strangers hand without feeling funny. Where everyone is happy and kind to everyone. I'm so happy I got to experience this beauty in 2011. The world is still beautiful if people want it to be. That beauty is a simple thing.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not an expert by any means, but I've done psychedelics several times, and read books and articles and personal experiences. Contemplated for months. I've even made my own mescaline out of cactus...mostly a fail...weird stuff.

So this is just a general summation of What I Have To Say About Psychedelics:

Tread lightly on psychedelic turf.

Do research before doing it. Lots.

If you don't WANT to do it, do not do it.

This stuff can make you more _you_ than you have ever been. And that's an extreme experience. Not to say that it isn't good, but it puts your brain to work.

The main thing is that it's different for everyone, and be careful before you make the decision. The drug changes your outlook. It's beautiful and amazing and you will most likely not regret it in the least, but it's a life changing decision. I don't think many people would argue that.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

You should try to get actual mescaline. It's a long strange trip, 18 hours of straight tripping, it's ridiculous but fun lol.


----------



## nomad91 (Jul 1, 2011)

im scared to try this. depression has ruined mary j for me so i dont want to trip on this with my depression.

when i did mary j the first 5 minutes would be fun then all of a sudden i'd feel like an outcast in the commune i stay in. its scary when we're all baked and you feel like an outcast. everyone else is laughing playing fifa or some other videogame( as a side note try fifa or street basketball when you baked. the people look like monkeys.) and theyre laughing their asses off and i sit there all sad and quiet!


----------



## dreamofelectricsheep (Jul 19, 2011)

I took a lot of LSD for a few weeks when I was backpacking overseas and having some problems with social anxiety and depression.

I found it made my social anxiety worse while I was on it (I tended to get very paranoid around people I hadn't established trust with yet) and I often lost the ability to speak while tripping.

LSD didn't solve my SA but it did help in an indirect way. The problem with me and LSD is that it makes me think in loops and doesn't really provide me with any solutions - just insights. The insights I gained while on LSD were very powerful and for me have only really served to identify problems and gain a better understanding of them. LSD gave me the insight that I had social anxiety problems that were severely affecting my life and they were best handled by seeing a psychologist and undergoing therapy.

So far I've had 2 sessions of CBT and I my outlook has improved a little, I knew some of my thoughts were distorted but I feel like the lights are being turned on and I'm feeling more optimistic about the future.

I love LSD, but I after taking a lot of it I realised the limitations of it and the escapist nature of it at times.

What LSD did help me with was solving a long time existential crisis I was having which caused a lot of depression, and it really helped to realign my priorities and values in life to ones that serve me better. It made me realise the illusion of ego and shattered mine like lego pieces, rebuilt into a new model that is a lot healthier and serves me better.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

LSD is favorite. Weed is too depressing, and the spice has made my anxiety worse.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't trust acid anymore ever since somebody sold me some s*** that was actually a weird, unknown chemical. The way real LSD works is very consistent, and the unknown chemical left me very disturbed and depressed. Friends at the time thought I was a p**** because I didn't like it.

Much prefer mushrooms. More organic high, easier to verify. Shorter high.

Pure LSD is some amazing stuff, but I'd want to be sure it's real before I did it again. I'd never do more than 2 hits, though. 3 was way too over the top and loopy. Felt like I was schizophrenic.


----------

